# Fixed Whole Home, Internet, Pandora Issue- Video Included



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm guessing DTV doesn't want people to figure this out as they deleted my post even though their tech experts are supposed to call me back in a few days to see if this setup is still working. Anyhow, here is how I fixed my issues today. 

Previously my Whole Home and Internet service worked okay, not great. The Whole Home would cut out from time to time and I would have to reset the boxes. After a recent visit from a tech everything worked great except that I couldn't use Pandora because there was no internet connection. The HR21 saw everything except for the internet.
*
Anyhow, after much troubleshooting with Directv, I figured out a solution that works for me. Here is the video of my setup and everything is working.
*
The DECA seems to create its own server to serve the Whole Home on the top Ethernet slot .
The bottom Ethernet slot runs directly to my router and works like a charm.
*
I kept getting a 169.4.x.x IP address instead of what I should have seen. Here is a link to the video and how it works for me.
I don't know if it will give you Pandora throughout the home but at least I have the connection that previously couldn't be made and can use it downstairs.
*
My Ipad is also able to connect again and control both tuners.
*
Whole Home, Internet, and Pandora after hours of troubleshooting !!!
*

*
I've also created a Tinyurl link that's easier to share.
*
tinyurl.com/DirectvFix1
*
Follow me on Twitter @elswann


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds like you're using the bottom ethernet port to bridge your coax network to your router. That's not normally a good idea unless you have an HR34. It's been said that using both ports can steal CPU cycles and has cause problems with other's setups when used in this fashion. It may be working now but it might not stay that way in the long run.

It also sounds like you were having issues with your receivers dropping off your network, so the techs removed the DECA bridge to your router? If so, I'd suggest putting the DECA bridge back, removing the line from the bottom port on your DVR, and setting both your DVRs to static IPs. This has worked for many members with whole home networking issues.


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

Check out the video I posted it shows the full setup working fine. I tried static IPs and they never worked. My router never recognized the DVR was on the network. I couldnt see the MAC address or anything. 

Once I realized that the DECA created its own network without needing my router involved, I figured what the heck I'll try running the ethernet straight from the router and bypass the DECA. 

Voila- it worked. I was at the third level of customer support and everyone was helpful. The guy said he would call back on Thursday to check in on the setup. He said, "That shouldn't be working." 

It is and I'd tell anyone who is having similar issues to watch the video and give it a shot.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I believe it's working for you. It's just not the recommended setup and may not be stable in the long run, but hey, as long as you're fine with that then I'm glad you're able to enjoy your service.

Did you do anything else to the DECA that was connected to your router? I ask this because that DECA box in the video is clearly not connected to the DECA coax network. I know it has no ethernet cable connected but if it's connected to the coax network properly, then it should still have 3 green lights. The flashing orange indicates that it can't find the coax network and that may have been the source of your original problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Oh, I believe it's working for you. It's just not the recommended setup and may not be stable in the long run, but hey, as long as you're fine with that then I'm glad you're able to enjoy your service.
> 
> Did you do anything else to the DECA that was connected to your router? I ask this because that DECA box in the video is clearly not connected to the DECA coax network. I know it has no ethernet cable connected but if it's connected to the coax network properly, then it should still have 3 green lights. *The flashing orange indicates that it can't find the coax network and that may have been the source of your original problem.*


It does sound like the DECA network was never working correctly.
Using a DVR [other than the HR34] to be the internet connection for the DECA network by using both ethernet ports, has problems which I found early on testing DECA.


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

Someone wanted me to post the video link but I don't have enough posts to put a link. It's tinyurl.com/directvfix1 Try that in your browser.


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

I didn't do anything to it but unplug the Ethernet. It's connected to the other DECA which connects to the DVR via coax and the top Ethernet port.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> Someone wanted me to post the video link but I don't have enough posts to put a link. It's tinyurl.com/directvfix1 Try that in your browser.





elswann said:


> I didn't do anything to it but unplug the Ethernet. It's connected to the other DECA which connects to the DVR via coax and the top Ethernet port.


Here's your link 




The DECA that wasn't connecting to your router, doesn't look to have a coax connection, so there's a good reason it wasn't working.

Using the second ethernet port on your DVR will give problems. "I know" because I tried it and found them. This isn't a YMMV, but only that you haven't found it yet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Your video doesn't show everything, "but" I'd guess that you didn't have a CCK/BB DECA installed, so that's why you didn't have internet access.
You've now used the HR21 to be the bridge, or you removed the DECA networking all together. Again you're not clear in your post or video.

Adding a switch to replace the HR21 is the better solution.
If you never got a CCK, then this works:










Even if you've removed the DECAs, a switch like this is still better.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> The flashing orange indicates that it can't find the coax network and that may have been the source of your original problem.


It's quite clear from this:







With the cLink LED blinking yellow, that the DECA used to bridge to the home network, isn't connected to the other DECAs.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

So, we just need to connect that DECA to the splitter (or add one) and then it should work the right way. 

So, I wonder what it is connected to now?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> So, we just need to connect that DECA to the splitter (or add one) and then it should work the right way.
> 
> So, I wonder what it is connected to now?


This is one of those, where if the original problem/question had been posted, we would have troubleshot the DECA RF problem, long before scrapping it for an ethernet solution and this would be a supported DECA network, instead of the kludge that it is now.
There might be a diplexer in the line, a backwards splitter, or....?


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

There are 2 of those DECA boxes in my closet. I'll film it all better today and show you the setup again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> There are 2 of those DECA boxes in my closet. I'll film it all better today and show you the setup again.


You could list/draw your setup too.
It looks like you have enough hardware, but have a problem with the RF signal running the the DECA that was to connect to your router.

Others have done things like this:


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is a second video with a better explanation. I did have a slight glitch on the Upstairs receiver but after a quick pause of the video it worked fine.

Also in the video I stated that the Coax from the 1st DECA runs into the second DECA but that was incorrect. I misspoke. The 2nd DECA gets its COAX from the SWM in the room. I'll draw a diagram as well.

http://t.co/bJV1Kf4e
Don't kill my diagram too much. It's the best I could do with out using the computer.

Thanks guys.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> Here is a second video with a better explanation. I did have a slight glitch on the Upstairs receiver but after a quick pause of the video it worked fine.
> 
> Also in the video I stated that the Coax from the 1st DECA runs into the second DECA but that was incorrect. I misspoke. The 2nd DECA gets its COAX from the SWM in the room. I'll draw a diagram as well.
> 
> Thanks guys.


So I just watched your second video.

The White DECA on the floor can't be connected to the one behind the DVR.
If it was, the DECA on the DVR couldn't be "talking" to the upstairs receiver.
It looks like the DECA on the DVR has three green LEDs, so it's found another DECA.
The one on the floor hasn't found another DECA because the cLink LED is still blinking yellow.

The DECA on the floor must either connect [to work] to a coax from the splitter that feeds the receivers [can't use what the DVR is] or you need to add a splitter to the coax going to the DVR and feed the DECA on the floor.

Where there is the black [DECA] in the bottom of this picture, you could connect your white DECA on the floor:










The green labeled splitter is what you'd need and since your DVR also has/needs a white DECA it would stay where it is on the SAT input, which isn't shown in these pictures.


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I misspoke. I also drew a diagram of how it's setup. There are no other DECAs in the house expect for the two in the closet. I wish I had less stuff in there to give a better idea. 

Truth is, I figured this out after the DECAs created their own network with only an Ethernet connection from DECA 2 to the DVR- NO CONNECTION to my router was needed and the two Directv Receivers were able to talk and Whole Home worked. 

I figured I'd try the other line from the Ethernet to the bottom port on the DVR and then I had Internet on that DVR which is all I was missing. Seems to work fine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> Yeah, I misspoke. I also drew a diagram of how it's setup. There are no other DECAs in the house expect for the two in the closet. I wish I had less stuff in there to give a better idea.
> 
> Truth is, I figured this out after the DECAs created their own network with only an Ethernet connection from DECA 2 to the DVR- NO CONNECTION to my router was needed and the two Directv Receivers were able to talk and Whole Home worked.
> 
> I figured I'd try the other line from the Ethernet to the bottom port on the DVR and then I had Internet on that DVR which is all I was missing. Seems to work fine.


What receiver do you have upstairs? does it have a white DECA too, or is it one with an internal DECA?


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

There is no white DECA - it's an HR24-100.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> There is no white DECA - it's an HR24-100.


It has one internally.
"So" it sounds like you have all the right hardware, but the stupid white DECA on the floor isn't connected.
Find out where the coax connected to it goes.

I've used DECA for several years and it works well. I've never had the playback issue you did in your video, which "may" be because of the two ethernet ports being used, because that is the sort of thing that can happen using the second port of the DVR.


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok I'll do that. Or better yet would you SKYPE with me tonight to get it setup right? el_swann on Skype


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> Ok I'll do that. Or better yet would you SKYPE with me tonight to get it setup right? el_swann on Skype


And you're thinking someone with the username of "Veryoldschool" could SKYPE? !rolling


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

Of course. If you really can't then that's cool I'll just try and figure it out tonight. I've got to record a radio show 1st so te earliest I could Skype is 10 EST. I would just like it setup right. T

he way I mentioned in the 1st post video was how DTV had it setup and I made the switch to move the Ethernet to get internet on the downstairs box.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> Of course. If you really can't then that's cool I'll just try and figure it out tonight. I've got to record a radio show 1st so te earliest I could Skype is 10 EST. I would just like it setup right. T
> 
> he way I mentioned in the 1st post video was how DTV had it setup and I made the switch to move the Ethernet to get internet on the downstairs box.


Well you've got a very old dog trying to use a new trick, so let me know how to do this. I've sent you a request through skype


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

VOS you rock!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

A tech was out to clean up some poor connectors, changed out a 8-way splitter for a 4-way, but left off the coax for the BB DECA.

"Done" :lol:


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

VOS got me up and running. Turns out it was as simple as connecting a coax outside that wasn't reconnected after a recent install. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## elswann (Jun 28, 2007)

One more question. So you can now use splitters instead of the multiswitch days with this new equipment? Or when you all say splitter do you mean Multiswitch? I don't have any plans to expand but I wanted to be sure I understood the terms in regards to a SWM setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elswann said:


> One more question. So you can now use splitters instead of the multiswitch days with this new equipment? Or when you all say splitter do you mean Multiswitch? I don't have any plans to expand but I wanted to be sure I understood the terms in regards to a SWM setup.


SWiM is a splitter based system, where the earlier "legacy" system wasn't.

You can add a 2-way [green labeled] splitter to any of your four coax to add another receiver/DVR.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

elswann said:


> VOS got me up and running. Turns out it was as simple as connecting a coax outside that wasn't reconnected after a recent install.
> 
> Thanks guys!!


Awesome! Glad to hear all is "right" in the world once again.


----------

